# A few shots from my recent engagement session in Big Bear, California



## Vtec44 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 18, 2016)

Love the last 4, great mood and poses!  The other ones in the snow - I find it odd that they are wearing jeans and short sleeve tshirts and sneakers in the snow - is that a CA thing?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 18, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 18, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Love the last 4, great mood and poses!  The other ones in the snow - I find it odd that they are wearing jeans and short sleeve tshirts and sneakers in the snow - is that a CA thing?



Spur of the moment.  We didn't expect to have snow because  the weather was in the 70's


----------



## bundleofjoy (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice photoshoot of a sweet couple.


----------



## George Griffeth (Mar 19, 2016)

I really love the short sleeved shirts in the snow pictures, adds something to it for me.


----------

